# January 2021 Regional Civil PE Exam results



## FBPE Rep

If anyone is interested, Florida has released its results from the special region January 2021 Civil PE exam. (Hopefully this is the proper forum for this. I didn't see any other thread on the regional exams.)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FBPE Rep said:


> If anyone is interested, Florida has released its results from the special region January 2021 Civil PE exam. (Hopefully this is the proper forum for this. I didn't see any other thread on the regional exams.)


Was this for the exam the was held on January 26 in only a handful of places?


----------



## FBPE Rep

RBHeadge PE said:


> Was this for the exam the was held on January 26 in only a handful of places?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Kakooman

Post ur diagnostics transportation 43/80


----------



## Kakooman

44/80 anyone got hire then 50? and failed


----------



## powerdaffodils

Transportation 46/80 again


----------



## Kakooman

powerdaffodils said:


> Transportation 46/80 again


Damn man I thought i was confident too about this one


----------



## aisaac

I took transportation but I'm still waiting for Texas to release results. Feeling less hopeful with each passing hour...


----------



## powerdaffodils

Kakooman said:


> Damn man I thought i was confident too about this one


Right? I was sure I had the morning part. wasn't quite as confident on the afternoon, but very discouraged by the numbers I actually got. now just waiting to see what the estimated cut-off really was. sigh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aisaac said:


> I took transportation but I'm still waiting for Texas to release results. Feeling less hopeful with each passing hour...


cheer up. The Texas board website says that they're closed again today. No mention of them being closed tomorrow. Texas has some internal stuff they need to do before they authorize a release. I'm not sure what it is exactly but it _might_ have something to do with how they release the scores for all examinees regardless of pass/fail. They're the only State to do so.

FWIW the last time something like this happened was for the Oct 2018 exam. The results came out the same day at HW Bush's funeral. Many State offices including Texas were closed that day. IIRC Texas released pretty quickly the next morning after they reopened.

Stay warm down there!

edit: they released at 9:05 AM central

Edit x2: edit above refers to the Oct 2018 exam


----------



## aisaac

RBHeadge PE said:


> cheer up. The Texas board website says that they're closed again today. No mention of them being closed tomorrow. Texas has some internal stuff they need to do before they authorize a release. I'm not sure what it is exactly but it _might_ have something to do with how they release the scores for all examinees regardless of pass/fail. They're the only State to do so.
> 
> FWIW the last time something like this happened was for the Oct 2018 exam. The results came out the same day at HW Bush's funeral. Many State offices including Texas were closed that day. IIRC Texas released pretty quickly the next morning after they reopened.
> 
> Stay warm down there!
> 
> edit: they released at 9:05 AM central


Thanks They are still showing to be open tomorrow, so fingers crossed!


----------



## aisaac

RBHeadge PE said:


> cheer up. The Texas board website says that they're closed again today. No mention of them being closed tomorrow. Texas has some internal stuff they need to do before they authorize a release. I'm not sure what it is exactly but it _might_ have something to do with how they release the scores for all examinees regardless of pass/fail. They're the only State to do so.
> 
> FWIW the last time something like this happened was for the Oct 2018 exam. The results came out the same day at HW Bush's funeral. Many State offices including Texas were closed that day. IIRC Texas released pretty quickly the next morning after they reopened.
> 
> Stay warm down there!
> 
> edit: they released at 9:05 AM central


do you mean Texas released at 9:05 this morning?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aisaac said:


> do you mean Texas released at 9:05 this morning?


No, I was referring to the Oct 2018 release.


----------



## aisaac

aisaac said:


> Thanks They are still showing to be open tomorrow, so fingers crossed!


I received an update from the Texas board. Their power is still out which is preventing their servers from downloading the grades. They have IT on standby to upload the grades and release the results as soon as power is restored. Texas is on its way to restoring power to everyone, so hopefully some time today.


----------



## Dwill1592

FBPE Rep said:


> If anyone is interested, Florida has released its results from the special region January 2021 Civil PE exam. (Hopefully this is the proper forum for this. I didn't see any other thread on the regional exams.)


I taken the October 2020 PE exam and submitted all of my requirements by 02/09/21. When can we expect the PE license numbers to be provide to us?


----------



## FBPE Rep

Dwill1592 said:


> I taken the October 2020 PE exam and submitted all of my requirements by 02/09/21. When can we expect the PE license numbers to be provide to us?


I don't have access to that information. On our website contact page — Contact - Florida Board of Professional Engineers — the PE licensure analysts are listed on the top row. Reach out to the analyst who handles licenses based on the first letter of your last name. She can provide the status of your application.


----------

